# circle hooks with blood bait?



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

before i run down and get a box of circle hooks i was wondering do circle hooks work with blood bait (like catfish charlies or hog wild)? I've been catching catfish in a pond by the house for the past few weeks. Currently I am using a small treble hook with just enough bait to cover it like i always have. I think I catch one cat to every 3 I am missing. Would a circle hook fix this, or would they just steal the bait?


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

If you can get a ball on the hook that will stay while you cast it will work. But like any bait on a circle hook, leave the point and barb exposed.
Why back last century when I fished the rivers in west Texas I always used Charlie on a #4 Eagle Claw bait holder hook with the small barbs on the shank.
Another approach would be to switch to a soupy sponge bait and a glob of sponge about 1" in diameter. It will certainly stay on the hook and be soft enough to allow the circle point to catch the corner of the mouth.
How big are the cats? If only about a pound you may find in difficult to locate smaller circles at the box stores. About a 2/0 Eagle Claw in the thin wire should work.
Remember the physical size of a 2/0 hook from different maker varies a great deal.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

i haven't caught anything smaller then about a pound and a half and the biggest was a lil over 7, with most right at 3-4 pounds. i tried the sponge bait and they wouldn't touch it. right now im using a eagle claw #10 treble. it works, but it gets old felling the THUMP and setting the hook on nothing. Could it be that I am using a carolina rig and they have enough slack to get the bait off before i have time to feel the hit? It's just a barrel weight with a bead above a swivel then about 6-8" of line tied to the hook.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

If you are dead set on using a circle hook which is a great hook , I think you could place a spring on the shank of it . Secure it some how to it so it won't slide off . I would guess a knot at the top and bottom of the spring with some strong braid would hold that spring in place . The spring will hold that dough type bait on better than just trying to press it on the hook . I ve never done this but I think it may work . 

You might could strink wrap that ends of that spring on there too with some electrical supplies or maybe jb weld it to the hook .


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

*old school trick(BAIT BALLS)*

when I was a kid we used to spend a week at a place called Pars on the trinity river and we set quite a few lines out and my uncle would have his bait prepared before hand.He would take some old pantyhose and cut them into squares then put some of the bait (with a spoon or something)in the middle of the square then bring up the corners to meet then twist and make a ball of the bait thenjust tie the top and keep your ball tight when you get however many you need made put them in an old butter dish or something with a lid then freeze.be sure to cut of the extra material above the tie.you can thaw them as needed and I guarantee they will stay on any hook.You will have to cut the material off your hook once all of the bait seeps out of the ball. I need to clarify that when you tie the ball use something that wont slip off I wish i could remember what kind of string he used but Im sure it will be easy to figure out what will work.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

we do that with chicken liver and kool aid, i never even thought about it for the blood bait. This fish seem to be a little picky, so it may not work, i may give it a whirl this weekend. i can be up at six, fishing by 6:30, have my limit by 7:30 and back home with them cleaned by 8.


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

Slim-N-None said:


> we do that with chicken liver and kool aid, i never even thought about it for the blood bait. This fish seem to be a little picky, so it may not work, i may give it a whirl this weekend. i can be up at six, fishing by 6:30, have my limit by 7:30 and back home with them cleaned by 8.


 GREAT PLAN!


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

correct me if I am wrong but I thought you were not supposed to jerk on circle hook


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

redduck said:


> correct me if I am wrong but I thought you were not supposed to jerk on circle hook


Correct. Out little Nippon bros designed it for long line ocean fishing. It catches 36% more fish than the conventional hook on an unattended line.


----------



## humble one (Jan 31, 2011)

use weight on bottom,make a 6inch loop, about10 inches above weight, thread loop thru eye of #8hook,bring loop over hook, pull hook ,let loop slide and tighten around shank of hook , weight on bottom helps to prevent hang ups,loop also serves to hold punch bait, I have never had a problem with hook ups, but carry some needle nose pliers to get your hook out of fishes mouth. this works.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

*circle hooks and blood*

Hawgwild makes a tube for stink bait. I cut in half and use a 3/0 eagle claw circlesea. Cut off treble add a worm weight bout 10-12"'s above the hook, run line thru tube and tie on circle. The point will stick out and dip the tube and you are good to go. To many fish swallow the trebles and a shame to release but the circle is way to go. We caught over 35 this morn before 8 am with this method on Lil stinker rotten shad and released over 25 up to 4 1/2#. The ring worm for dip bait also works great.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

well after blanking out this morning, i swung by academy and got a pack of circle hooks, then went to kroger and got some chicken livers. I strung 3 more this evening, all were about 2 pounds. They have been pretty finicky the past few days with blood bait not working as good as it was.


----------

